# GZK Orange/Yellow 1mm..



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello Boy & Girls i've just did a chrony test with GZK's new Orange/Yellow 1mm bands on my new member Topshot from pocket predator with 9.5mm steel ball. Bands are cut with 20-15mm tapered with 15cm active and 28" draw shoot 5 times..

1# 82.2
2# 78.8
3# 80.3
4# 79.4
5# 80.0

Avg: 80.14m/s = 262.9fps

Just look at the numbers, for such small tapered already can pump out 260fps+ this is Powerful flatband, how ever with this powerful 1mm GZK China Orange/Yellow the pull starting to get strong i am getting aim drifting and after shock as well, but this is just me every body will feel different so do i recommend GZK China Orange/Yellow 1mm? Hell Yeah..Good Bye Big Rats, Rabbit or what every Pest you are going to shoot with the Slingshot of your choices.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice info. Thanks NZ!

Like the red/yellow/blue - Fun combo.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im loving the GZK also. Does anyone know if simple shot stopped selling it or is just sold out?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I was using 20-15 mm taper with my first GZK 1mm bandset but draw felt too heavy. Now I'm using 15-10 mm with 13 cm active and it feels fast enough.


----------



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> I was using 20-15 mm taper with my first GZK 1mm bandset but draw felt too heavy. Now I'm using 15-10 mm with 13 cm active and it feels fast enough.


Oh Yes..20-15mm was Heavy for sure and the after shock as well, i think 20-15mm 1mm can even handle 10-12mm steel ball too, how come i did not try this taper..Thanks Mate i'll give it a go tonight.. ^_^


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have shoot 10 mm steel balls and M8 hex nuts with 15-10mm bandset. Works very well.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

heavy bands that I'm waiting to receive! Good speed!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

NZ_Looper said:


> Hello Boy & Girls i've just did a chrony test with GZK's new Orange/Yellow 1mm bands on my new member Topshot from pocket predator with 9.5mm steel ball. Bands are cut with 20-15mm tapered with 15cm active and 28" draw shoot 5 times..
> 
> 1# 82.2
> 2# 78.8
> ...


These are pretty impressive numbers

Can wait tot test them, although with almost the same bands the red precise, draw and active length im' pretty less!


----------

